# Species dysphoria?



## Nibsy (Aug 24, 2014)

Do you experience species dysphoria?  I know its pretty big in the Furry Fandom.

I don't mean necessarily identifying yourself as therian or otherkin.


----------



## Jay_Foxx (Aug 24, 2014)

My own fascination with the red fox came when I came face to face with one when I was out hiking with my father. We only saw it for a moment, but its beauty was enough to capture my imagination for many years to come, culminating in it being featured as an anthropomorphic character in some of my stories. I never once, though, thought of myself as one, or felt that I was one. I have, however, always imagined what it would be like to be one.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Noo....that's an otherkin/therian thing doing

The furry fandom revolves around the entertainment value and some sort of self identifier as an animal 

But most of us don't actually think or believe we are said animal.

To a certain point I may feel like a wolf, but I am not a wolf


----------



## KyryK (Aug 24, 2014)

No because that's fucking stupid.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 24, 2014)

Some otherkins and therians happen to be furries, yes.
But you won't find many of them on these forums!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm still not as crazy to consider myself an animal


----------



## Nibsy (Aug 24, 2014)

Species dysphoria doesn't mean you're therian, otherkin, or see yourself as an animal.  It simply means the desire to be an animal.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 24, 2014)

I wish i was some cool bad ass anthropomophic wolf but i know im not or was, so no.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Aug 24, 2014)

"species dysphoria" sounds suspiciously like misanthropy. 
Also, are you kidding me? It would be way more fun to be an awesome, powerful, intelligent dragon than a poopy human. But I would rather be a human than any unimaginary animal.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

Saying 'species dysphoria' sounds like a pathology :\ 

I don't think feeling like humanity is a bit crap, and that being some kind of anthro critter would be preferable, deserves clinical nomenclature.


----------



## KyryK (Aug 24, 2014)

Nibsy said:


> Species dysphoria doesn't mean you're therian, otherkin, or see yourself as an animal.  It simply means the desire to be an animal.


Not quite, the word dysphoria implies a profound state of unease or dissatisfaction so species dysphoria means that not only do you have a strong desire to be an animal but also that the fact of you being a human is something that makes you greatly uncomfortable and can be extremely distressing. 

And as i said before, that's fucking stupid.


----------



## TheArchiver (Aug 24, 2014)

No, I'm not an idiot. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Machine (Aug 24, 2014)

I am absolutely a bundle of wires, tubes, and complex machinery inside of a human body.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 24, 2014)

Did you just describe my mentality from ages 11-14?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes all the time. Often times I wonder what god would be cruel enough to put the soul of a carrot into a human body? My life is pain and suffering.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Aug 24, 2014)

I think everyone else has it and projects it at me.

The entire internet seems wholly convinced I'm just some crazy human on the internet that only thinks he's a Chocobo.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 24, 2014)

I was under the impression 'dysphoria' meant you are uncomfortable with your own body and physical form and you 'soul'/feeling doesn't fit with it. 

If you are feeling species dysphoria that usually means an otherkin or therian is uncomfortable that they don't have fangs or feel like they have a phantom tail or wings and try to change their physical body, behavior, or environment to make them the animal they feel inside. 

Which doesn't make sense because they are not an animal

Therefore, species dysphoria IS otherkin, not furry


----------



## Nibsy (Aug 25, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I was under the impression 'dysphoria' meant you are uncomfortable with your own body and physical form and you 'soul'/feeling doesn't fit with it.
> 
> If you are feeling species dysphoria that usually means an otherkin or therian is uncomfortable that they don't have fangs or feel like they have a phantom tail or wings and try to change their physical body, behavior, or environment to make them the animal they feel inside.
> 
> ...



Not necessarily furry.  But even if its true that most furries don't feel at least some species dysphoria, I feel there's got to be some desire to be an animal behind the whole dress-up / fursona / reffering to yourself as an animal species thing.  Maybe I'm wrong, but that's what it seems like.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 25, 2014)

I am a toaster in the body of a human, and I'm currently saving up for appliance-reassignment surgery


----------



## NukeTheCat (Aug 25, 2014)

I feel like a cat trapped in a boy's body, trapped dog's body, trapped in a duck's body, trapped in a fish's body, trapped in a box of cereal, trapped in a blueberry bush's body, trapped in a mouse's body, trapped in a  Tyra Banks' look-a-like body, trapped in a emotionally depressed female, trapped in a seed, trapped in a human male.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 25, 2014)

NukeTheCat said:


> I feel like a cat trapped in a boy's body, trapped dog's body, trapped in a duck's body, trapped in a fish's body, trapped in a box of cereal, trapped in a blueberry bush's body, trapped in a mouse's body, trapped in a  Tyra Banks' look-a-like body, trapped in a emotionally depressed female, trapped in a seed, trapped in a human male.


You've come to the right place.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Aug 25, 2014)

Wait, so you're not all anthropomorphic hybrids trapped in mundane human bodies? I guess once again I'm alone T_T

Seriously: I've only vaguely looked into this and I don't personally know of anyone with this. I mean if I could become an anthro fox I'd really consider it, but I have no disillusions that I'm one trapped in a human body.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm an old man, trapped in a young man's body. I am slowly escaping though.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Nibsy said:


> Not necessarily furry.  But even if its true that most furries don't feel at least some species dysphoria, I feel there's got to be some desire to be an animal behind the whole dress-up / fursona / reffering to yourself as an animal species thing.  Maybe I'm wrong, but that's what it seems like.



Yeah but desire to be an animal =/= species dysphoria

Nobody who is a furry thinks they are an animal and even though they might play as an animal or act like one for fun, unlike otherkins and therians they are not trying to be an animal to make their bodies more comfortable with what they feel internally.

Wiki describes the meaning of dysphoria and species dysphoria:

"Species dysphoria is the experience of dysphoria, sometimes including dysmorphia (excessive concern over one's body image), associated with the feeling that one's body is of the wrong species.[1] Earls and LalumiÃ¨re (2009) describe it as "the sense of being in the wrong (species) body... a desire to be an animal".[2] Outside of psychological literature, the term is common within the otherkin and therian communities."

Therefore, a desire to be an animal alone is not species dysphoria, it's the sense of being in the wrong physical form. Furries are not dysphoric, they are comfortable as humans but choose to make up fursonas as an entertainment factor and a form of escapism


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 25, 2014)

NukeTheCat said:


> I feel like a cat trapped in a boy's body, trapped dog's body, trapped in a duck's body, trapped in a fish's body, trapped in a box of cereal, trapped in a blueberry bush's body, trapped in a mouse's body, trapped in a  Tyra Banks' look-a-like body, trapped in a emotionally depressed female, trapped in a seed, trapped in a human male.



You win.


----------



## Brazen (Aug 25, 2014)

I can't masturbate without wearing a pig mask if that's what you mean


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Aug 25, 2014)

NukeTheCat said:


> I feel like a cat trapped in a boy's body, trapped dog's body, trapped in a duck's body, trapped in a fish's body, trapped in a box of cereal, trapped in a blueberry bush's body, trapped in a mouse's body, trapped in a  Tyra Banks' look-a-like body, trapped in a emotionally depressed female, trapped in a seed, trapped in a human male.



You should let all of you out and have an awesome party.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I follow an otherkin blog for the luls and this post takes the cake http://kinfessions.tumblr.com/post/95820770742/i-identify-as-an-automobile-or-a-car-and-honesty-i


----------



## tehashi (Aug 26, 2014)

Not sure if it counts, but i've always felt more comfortable in the water and have felt for a long time that there really should be a tail there and i get annoyed sometimes that one isn't.


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2014)

tehashi said:


> Not sure if it counts, but i've always felt more comfortable in the water and have felt for a long time that there really should be a tail there and i get annoyed sometimes that one isn't.


Sounds like mental illness.


----------



## tehashi (Aug 26, 2014)

Machine said:


> Sounds like mental illness.



Heh, i'm sure just about anyone's feelings on anything could be attributed to one mental illness or another.  But hey, it's how i feel, no need to worry about what others decide their opinions of it is.


----------



## KyryK (Aug 26, 2014)

tehashi said:


> Not sure if it counts, but i've always felt more comfortable in the water and have felt for a long time that there really should be a tail there and i get annoyed sometimes that one isn't.


I just remembered that when i was a kid i'd fantasize about having cat ears and a tail. I never thought that they should be there though, i just thought that they would be cool things to have (and still sorta do). (I think my furfaggotry levels just increased exponentially) 


WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I follow an otherkin blog for the luls and this post takes the cake http://kinfessions.tumblr.com/post/95820770742/i-identify-as-an-automobile-or-a-car-and-honesty-i


I feel like i should respond to this but my brain simply can't handle the sheer amounts of stupidity it's just been exposed to.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 26, 2014)

tehashi said:


> Heh, i'm sure just about anyone's feelings on anything could be attributed to one mental illness or another.



No.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 26, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> I just remembered that when i was a kid i'd fantasize about having cat ears and a tail. I never thought that they should be there though, i just thought that they would be cool things to have (and still sorta do). (I think my furfaggotry levels just increased exponentially)



Happened to me, I'm blaming anime


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 26, 2014)

Nibsy said:


> Species dysphoria doesn't mean you're therian, otherkin, or see yourself as an animal.  It simply means the desire to be an animal.



Umm...
Not...at all.

 Species Dysphoria is the condition to which a person my "Feel" like they are trapped as the wrong species. 
I.E: It is most common in the furry, otherkin, Therian, and to an extent, the anime community.

What you are defining isn't species dysphoria.
Where the hell are these threads coming from, and why?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 26, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Umm...
> Not...at all.
> 
> Species Dysphoria is the condition to which a person my "Feel" like they are trapped as the wrong species.
> ...



I think people are misreading Furaffinity Forums with retarded furfag forum


----------



## Scal3_Dragon (Aug 26, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Umm...
> Species Dysphoria is the condition to which a person my "Feel" like they are trapped as the wrong species.
> I.E: It is most common in the furry, otherkin, Therian, and to an extent, the anime community.



I probably have this. I really _do_ want to be a dragon but knowing it will never happen isn't all that upsetting for me...


----------



## RatCoffee (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm a human who likes animal people. Boring, I know.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 26, 2014)

Scal3_Dragon said:


> I probably have this. I really _do_ want to be a dragon but knowing it will never happen isn't all that upsetting for me...



I highly doubt it.
Wanting to be a dragon and feeling severely uncomfortable to the point of acting out on ways that fit your preference to the point that it becomes habitual is a complete different thing.

At one point or another, we all let our imaginations run rampant by pretending to be a tiger at one point or another, or feel that humanity is a waste of carbon.
Now, it's time to grow up.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fuck humanity! I'll be an automobile. Fucking organics! I BURN carbon!


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Aug 28, 2014)

I remember as young as three that I was born in the wrong body. The body of the wrong species. I was never sure what species I supposedly was supposed to be, just not human. I identified strongly with felines and often would remark that I wished I was a snake "so I could bite people". But really, I just could never feel human.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 28, 2014)

I may be considered Therian, but I know I'm just a human with a connection with canines.


----------



## NukeTheCat (Sep 1, 2014)

I feel like a snow leopard on certain circumstances. Like going into ninja mode.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 2, 2014)

I feel like this is one of those things where the "a square is a rectangle, but a rectangle isn't necessarily a square" argument applies.

I think it's safe to say that those who get species dysphoria are furries since they will like and appreciate creating a fursona, fursuiting, drawing/seeing art of themselves as their "true" species... basically all the things that most furs love.

*HOWEVER*, not all furries are those kinds of people. Most just like the art and creativity and do not actively feel weird or unsettled by the fact that they were born human. And I think you'll be hard pressed to find people who do on this forum. Everyone so far seems relatively content with themselves.


----------



## Troj (Sep 2, 2014)

Depends on how you're defining "dysphoria."

If your question is, do I believe I'm "actually" or "really" something other than a member of _homo sapiens sapiens,_ or do I believe I'm "trapped" in the "wrong" body, the answer either way is no, I don't.

If your question is, do I feel I have the "spirit" or "soul" of someone or something else, again, no. As a materialist atheist, I don't buy into the idea of souls or spirits to begin with.

But, have I often felt "different" and/or "separate" from other people in my life? Yes, I have. I feel this way much less strongly now than I did when I was younger, but I still often feel it.

Would I jump at the chance to become something greater, more, or other than human? Sure. As a transhumanist, I'm particularly open to the idea of receiving genetic and/or technological enhancements to increase my strength, senses, speed, dexterity, intelligence, lifespan, and the like, and I'd be keen on having claws, a tail, gills, and/or wings.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 20, 2015)

I experience a lot of species dysphoria, actually. :c it's something i've been struggling with for a few years now, and lots of times it takes forefront to even my gender dysphoria. But, there's not really a lot that can be done about it.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 20, 2015)

Yup, all the time.
I even keep a large cardboard box with a hole cut into the side so i can pretend to be a real mouse and hide in my hole. 
I even poop wherever i go and pee in one corner like a real mouse.
I chew wires and fear Pussy...Cats that is. 

Here is even a photo of me in my Mouse Suit which wear while being the animal inside.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15445156/

I'm BSing you FYI lol


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 20, 2015)

No...As much as I'd LOVE to be an anthropomorphic animal, I do not feel as if I am anything other than human. I'm just a human dude who thinks these things are hella rad.





KyryK said:


> I just remembered that when i was a kid i'd fantasize about having cat ears and a tail. I never thought that they should be there though, i just thought that they would be cool things to have (and still sorta do). (I think my furfaggotry levels just increased exponentially)


You say that as if that's weird. Who wouldn't want cat ears and a tail?


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Jan 20, 2015)

I identify as being in the "species dysphoria" camp.  Throughout my whole childhood, I always dreamed that one day I would be able to become a different species... usually some combo of feline/canine.

As an adult, I see that it's not possible.  The only way to live out that dream is by fursuiting, so that's why I bought a fursuit.  It makes me look the way I think I ought to look.


----------



## Filter (Jan 20, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> "species dysphoria" sounds suspiciously like misanthropy.
> Also, are you kidding me? It would be way more fun to be an awesome, powerful, intelligent dragon than a poopy human. But I would rather be a human than any unimaginary animal.



Well said. Do I think it would be fun to be an imaginary humanoid animal character? Heck yeah, especially if I could choose my own colors, shape and whatnot. As much as I'd like to be an intelligent furry turquoise canine with wings, however, I'd rather be human than any other kind of real animal. My interest in anthros is basically an offshoot of my interest in science fiction and fantasy.

That being said, I wonder if the sort of dysphoria referred to in this thread, along with those who feel less than 100% human, has anything to do with atavism. Our distant ancestors had tails, for instance. Through the course of our evolution some of those genes still remain (albeit unexpressed) in our genetic code.


----------



## Kavoniv Kyxev (Jan 20, 2015)

I would not like to be the one to contradict others beliefs but there is a fine line between feeling that your true soul is "trapped" in you. As for myself, I simply believe through the influences of previous lives and lives to come, that at this point I thoroughly believe that ,yes, who I am as of now is a misrepresentation of who I am truly, yet, I'm not dissatisfied with it. Instead I strive to become more true to myself and being nor becoming an anthropomorh is not a massive part of that. Aforementioned by john_shadowblade, I would also gladly become an anthropomorph if I was given such a chance but I am also entirely content with who I am now, thus, I am not subject to dysphoria.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 20, 2015)

Ooh it returns xD (also woah mega necro posting there). 
Not quite dysphoria buuuuuuut
I have to admit, I would rather be a member of pan paniscus than homo sapiens sometimes. I've never been a spiritual person but around certain animals I practically turn into buddha, bonobos being my number one trigger, orangutans and chimps secondarily. It's embarrassing, honestly, people at work noticed right away that I'm a nutter. Much of my connection with them is built on envy, I would love my physiology to match my mindset and daydreams. On and off it crops up since I was 16. And half of my furry involvement is an outlet for that. I fucking LOVE when people call me bono or "lopori" as my fursona is known. I did downplay it at first, but I feel I can trust you guys by now. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm *not* a therian, but I hang around them a lot online. Furry is for funzies, but my other internet activity is a little more "deeeeep maaaaan". Animal-hearted is the community/subset I fit into though.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm in reality a mayonnaise jar, but no ones understands me!


----------



## Dawnedge (Jan 20, 2015)

I am a cupcake trapped inside of a teen-aged girl, fear me.


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 20, 2015)

Nope. I'm just some living thing enjoying life.
Actually, I, Me, my Self is my mind. My body is not Me. I am Me. The body that I'm in is merely a tool. 

Ohhhhh shit. Time for some philosophy, boys!


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm a bit confused on exactly what Dysphoria is, so I'll put it this way. I've wanted to be an Anthropomorphic wolf before, but I know I'm not one. So if that's what Dysphoria is then I guess so.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jan 20, 2015)

Bonobosoph said:


> Ooh it returns xD (also woah mega necro posting there).
> Not quite dysphoria buuuuuuut
> I have to admit, I would rather be a member of pan paniscus than homo sapiens sometimes. I've never been a spiritual person but around certain animals I practically turn into buddha, bonobos being my number one trigger, orangutans and chimps secondarily. It's embarrassing, honestly, people at work noticed right away that I'm a nutter. Much of my connection with them is built on envy, I would love my physiology to match my mindset and daydreams. On and off it crops up since I was 16. And half of my furry involvement is an outlet for that. I fucking LOVE when people call me bono or "lopori" as my fursona is known. I did downplay it at first, but I feel I can trust you guys by now.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm *not* a therian, but I hang around them a lot online. Furry is for funzies, but my other internet activity is a little more "deeeeep maaaaan". Animal-hearted is the community/subset I fit into though.



Wait, you're not a bonobo? I'm shocked, sir!




> I am a cupcake trapped inside of a teen-aged girl, fear me.



If you chewed your food better, it wouldn't be whole enough to get it's tendrils in your mind.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm a human trapped in a human's body. I am humakin!!! FUS RO DAH!


----------



## Kavoniv Kyxev (Jan 21, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I'm a human trapped in a human's body. I am humakin!!! FUS RO DAH!


I personally prefer YOL TOOR SHUL! I think it would better befit you, you dovah.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 21, 2015)

Armored Chocobo said:


> Wait, you're not a bonobo? I'm shocked, sir!


Ssshhhhhhh 


This is all part of the human ruse.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jan 21, 2015)

Bonobosoph said:


> Ssshhhhhhh
> 
> 
> This is all part of the human ruse.



Oh, I get it! It's part of the plan!

shit that wasn't meant to be the loud part...


----------



## TheRedGhost (Jan 22, 2015)

I am a human trapped in a mundane world of repetition (However our world is amazing when you step back and think about all the amazing things we have accomplished as a species) but there is always that yearning for something simpler, something more primal. While I appreciate everything I have as a human, it is a fancy of mine to imagine life otherwise, often I findmyself waking from dreams where I have drifted off to this imagined world.

But never would I choose to be an anthromorphic animal, that is merely a cartoonistic embodiment of a different fantasy.


----------



## Kavoniv Kyxev (Jan 22, 2015)

TheRedGhost said:


> I am a human trapped in a mundane world of repetition (However our world is amazing when you step back and think about all the amazing things we have accomplished as a species) but there is always that yearning for something simpler, something more primal. While I appreciate everything I have as a human, it is a fancy of mine to imagine life otherwise, often I findmyself waking from dreams where I have drifted off to this imagined world.
> 
> But never would I choose to be an anthromorphic animal, that is merely a cartoonistic embodiment of a different fantasy.


Not all anthropomorphic creatures have to be cartoon like. The reason I would consider being one is so that I may still have that primal nature, yet, still be in some way civilized.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes, I am bat. Purple bat. Purple bat with green mohawk. See?


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jan 22, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> Yes, I am bat. Purple bat. Purple bat with green mohawk. See?



Cold, hard proof is hard to deny.

Just if you start flying at my head making "scree scree" noises, we got problems.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 23, 2015)

Armored Chocobo said:


> Just if you start flying at my head making "scree scree" noises, we got problems.


Made me think of this.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jan 23, 2015)

Bonobosoph said:


> Made me think of this.



At his very core, all he wants to do is go fast.


----------



## VintageLynx (Jan 23, 2015)

People who feel that they are another species trapped in a human body...since nobody knows what it's like to actually be another species it's only based on the physical appearance and some basic traits. There are some animals traits I'd like but no way would I give up being human.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

VintageLynx said:


> no way would I give up being human.



Same.

I would miss everything...my brain, my friends, education, music, games, movies.  That and at the age off 23, I've probably already gone through three wolf lives.


----------



## Gator (Jan 23, 2015)

hey, if you quit being human, you would probably lose the capacity to care about (or even understand) all the human things you used to have.  ...you also wouldn't likely have the same sense of appreciation for your new found traits.  it'd be pointless imo.


----------



## Willow (Jan 23, 2015)

SparkyWolf said:


> I'm a bit confused on exactly what Dysphoria is, so I'll put it this way. I've wanted to be an Anthropomorphic wolf before, but I know I'm not one. So if that's what Dysphoria is then I guess so.





> dysÂ·phoÂ·riÂ·a
> 
> disËˆfÃ´rÄ“É™/
> 
> ...





The term species dysphoria really does give me mild chest pain


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 24, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> Yes, I am bat. Purple bat. Purple bat with green mohawk. See?



Your fursuit is pretty cool


----------



## Kavoniv Kyxev (Jan 24, 2015)

VintageLynx said:


> People who feel that they are another species trapped in a human body...since nobody knows what it's like to actually be another species it's only based on the physical appearance and some basic traits. There are some animals traits I'd like but no way would I give up being human.


Within reason, being anthropomorphic creature would not require you to give up your "humanity" but rather it would be augmented. Depending on certain changes ,however, such as mental influencing things like vision and other senses may be enhanced to a point where it would overall change your perception of the world. But physical traits such as digit-grade legs, fur, and a tail may not be as influential as the aforementioned changes. Thus, you will not lose anything but rather change its functionality, however, if one wishes to be feral then of course that comes with the cost of having an insufficient brain to comprehend human feelings.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 24, 2015)

I would become anthro if it meant I could have the benefits of the animal and still keeping my human mind. Then I'd be unstoppable. And cuddly.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jan 24, 2015)

Kavoniv Kyxev said:


> Within reason, being anthropomorphic creature would not require you to give up your "humanity" but rather it would be augmented. Depending on certain changes ,however, such as mental influencing things like vision and other senses may be enhanced to a point where it would overall change your perception of the world. But physical traits such as digit-grade legs, fur, and a tail may not be as influential as the aforementioned changes. Thus, you will not lose anything but rather change its functionality, however, if one wishes to be feral then of course that comes with the cost of having an insufficient brain to comprehend human feelings.



I'm pretty sure going from digitigrade to plantigrade would be very awkward and would take as much time getting used to as someone that had an artificial limb.

Then you got clothing problems because jeans would be too confining, and shoes would have to be modded.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 24, 2015)

Armored Chocobo said:


> I'm pretty sure going from digitigrade to plantigrade would be very awkward and would take as much time getting used to as someone that had an artificial limb.



I think you mean plantigrade to digitigrade, and I don't think it'd be all that different.  Walk around on your toes for a bit.  It'd be just like that, but with better support and comfort since digitigrade legs are designed for it.


----------



## Kavoniv Kyxev (Jan 24, 2015)

Armored Chocobo said:


> I'm pretty sure going from digitigrade to plantigrade would be very awkward and would take as much time getting used to as someone that had an artificial limb.
> 
> Then you got clothing problems because jeans would be too confining, and shoes would have to be modded.


Sure you would have to get used to it, however, once you get used to it you will be walking like normal such as a baby learning to walk. Sure clothing would be something to consider, however, clothing would be more for concealment rather than comfort since you would have fur that would keep you warm. As for shoes, usually animals have padded feet so that they are not entirely prone to foot injury but I can imagine something such as a tabi (a sock with soles at the bottom, also your typical ninja footwear) to be practical for digit-grade feet. Though the most difficult thing is bathing yourself with so much fur, drying off would be a lengthy task.


----------



## Gator (Jan 24, 2015)

Kavoniv Kyxev said:


> Sure you would have to get used to it, however, once you get used to it you will be walking like normal such as a baby learning to walk. Sure clothing would be something to consider, however, clothing would be more for concealment rather than comfort since you would have fur that would keep you warm. As for shoes, usually animals have padded feet so that they are not entirely prone to foot injury but I can imagine something such as a tabi (a sock with soles at the bottom, also your typical ninja footwear) to be practical for digit-grade feet. Though the most difficult thing is bathing yourself with so much fur, drying off would be a lengthy task.



Most of this could be solved by being a reptile.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 24, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I would become anthro if it meant I could have the benefits of the animal and still keeping my human mind. Then I'd be unstoppable. And cuddly.



A human brain in a dragon's body? That would be a very dangerous thing indeed.


----------



## Kavoniv Kyxev (Jan 25, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> Most of this could be solved by being a reptile.


Sure it would be slightly easier to bathe yourself but then you must realize that reptilian skin sheds off, making a probably not so pleasant experience. But, you may argue that shedding fur may be just as messy. I think avians might have the advantage in that situation since they don't just lose feathers and their feathers are slightly water resistant. Either way, it may change the way you go about daily life but as for mental change it wouldn't be significant or entirely altering.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 25, 2015)

I would still be plantigrade if I changed forms, yay for me. I'd be kinda lucky as I wouldn't have a dramatic body type change to get used to. My posture will be lower obviously but I could still walk on two legs if I felt like it anyway. So much versatility! 
The most I'd have to get used to would probably be losing my ability to draw properly. But I wouldn't need to keep drawing alter egos anyway that's the beauty of it. 
That and a weird ass that changes size every few weeks.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 25, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Your fursuit is pretty cool



Thanks man :3


----------



## Ristray (Feb 1, 2015)

Whatever dissatisfaction I have with my life now just stems from depression. Though the idea of being a feral caracal would be kinda cool for a while. I would have an excuse for hibernating most of the day and being able to eat raw meat without dying would be awesome.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

Ristray said:


> Whatever dissatisfaction I have with my life now just stems from depression. Though the idea of being a feral caracal would be kinda cool for a while. I would have an excuse for hibernating most of the day and being able to eat raw meat without dying would be awesome.



Becoming a feral would mean:
A much shorter life
The struggle to feed yourself every day. 
Worry about predictors killing you.
No medical care. You get a virus, or an infection: your done.
NO HANDS. No tools. nothing


----------



## Ristray (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Becoming a feral would mean:
> A much shorter life
> The struggle to feed yourself every day.
> Worry about predictors killing you.
> ...



I realize that. Thought I suppose one thing I was thinking is that I would "turn" feral while staying with my husband. So feral in the sense of body type but just like any other house cat type of deal. Although I wouldn't mind trying to hunt for myself at least once.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

I think there's a fair distinction to make between feeling dysphoria to the point of actual emotional and existential stress and just wanting to be an animal person reallyreallreally badly. No judgement on that. It's okay to want to be things and act on that impulses. 

But dysphoria is some serious shit, and a different ballpark from romanticising the life of another species/gender/body/etc.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 2, 2015)

No. Humans are a pretty awesome species, and I'm glad to be one.

If I had a spirit animal it would be a human.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2015)

Ristray said:


> I realize that. Thought I suppose one thing I was thinking is that I would "turn" feral while staying with my husband. So feral in the sense of body type but just like any other house cat type of deal. Although I wouldn't mind trying to hunt for myself at least once.



If you men a werecreature, I think everyone has that thought once in awhile. It would be awesome.
Alas, we live in the real world and such things are not possible. :V


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 2, 2015)

I roleplay werecreatures in video games and Pathfinder, does that count?


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

Calemeyr said:


> I roleplay werecreatures in video games and Pathfinder, does that count?



no

Addon: Opps.. you where responding to Ozreil. My bad.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Feb 2, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I think there's a fair distinction to make between feeling dysphoria to the point of actual emotional and existential stress and just wanting to be an animal person reallyreallreally badly. No judgement on that. It's okay to want to be things and act on that impulses.
> 
> But dysphoria is some serious shit, and a different ballpark from romanticising the life of another species/gender/body/etc.



I can actually see your point on this one.  Gender dysphoria and species dysphoria have (at least) one major obvious difference: The opposite gender exists, and has an actual "role" in society (male/female gender roles).  But other intelligent species don't exist in our society of humans.

So, I can see why gender dysphoria might be more upsetting in some situations than species dysphoria: because you're always surrounded by the opposite gender and are constantly reminded of your dysphoria.

That's just my theory, though.  Anyway, it's nice to see you're opening up to this a little bit...


----------

